# Trolling baits!



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

I am getting ready to do some trolling for walleye in a few very accessible locations on Lake Erie and am planning on using planer boards with crankbaits and nightcrawler harness with small spinners! Am I correct in my choices and is there anything else that can be used at this time of the year? Thanks, Bill

<&bull{{><


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Get some deep husky jerks and some 600 and 800 series reef runners! Works great this time of yr!

Scott


----------



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks fm2 got a couple of the husky jerks! A perch and a shad pattern! No reef runners though! Looks like a trip through Cabelas or Bass Pro Shops catalogues is in the works now! Thanks, Bill

<&bull{{><


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Reef Runner 800's are king this time of year on Erie. Nascar, and pink panties were smokin hot last October for us out of Huron. Don't hesitate to pull spoons either. We ran Silver Streak spoons off our divers last fall and they took some of the largest fish.


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

Eyefull said:


> Reef Runner 800's are king this time of year on Erie. Nascar, and pink panties were smokin hot last October for us out of Huron. Don't hesitate to pull spoons either. We ran Silver Streak spoons off our divers last fall and they took some of the largest fish.


Nascar has been very hot for me on walleye. Same with mixed veggies


----------



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

You guys are referring to nascar, pink panties, and mixed veggies as colors! I have searched for those colors in reef runners and husky jerks and cannot find that color! Can you tell me where they are available from? 


<&bull{{><


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure about mixed veggies, but Nascar and Pink Panties (Pink Lemonade is Reefs version) are available in stores. I also have CJ's Custom Lures paint some of the older chewed up ones in the latest UV or hot colors. He paints for Silver Streak and does awesome work on repaint or custom colors.


----------



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks eyefull! Appreciate the help! I've been a tournament bass fisherman for 30+ years and now retired from the fire service so I'm looking for tablefare now since I have more time! I'm listening to the internet chatter as much as I can to find locations as well as learning about planer board use, baits, lures, etc! Thanks again! I really appreciate the help!!! Any help thrown my way helps me put some great dinners on my table!!!!! Lol


<&bull{{><


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome fishing this time of year down there on Erie. The Reef Runner 800's drive them nuts. Depending on water depth, you may need to use an inline weight (1 oz.) to get the baits to where the fish are. Walleye like the baits above them, they will rarely take a bait that is trolled below them. Use about 6-8' of leader from the inline weight to the bait. The colors you mentioned are killer as well as lots of the baits with purples, chartrueses, and pinks. The UV's are also deadly in that cloudy green water down there.


----------



## Schroeder's Song (May 25, 2004)

Cabelas is not the best place for reef-runner selection....they will only have the basic colors. Hit the tackle shops in the area for a much better selection!!! Check out Jeffs (site sponsor)...I know he had a good selection last fall, but have not paid attention on my minnow visits this year.


----------



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

How about Toledo's Bass Pro Shops? I'm having a hard time finding any of those colors even on line! Thanks for the help!


<&bull{{><


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Let me help with the Reef runners

There's the std (reef runner) colors and then there's the XT colors
Not sure about the deal, But there two separate companies
Same lure just that XT paints more colors

I've bought from both places online and both are great places to buy from
http://www.reefrunner.com/html/crankbait.html 
And here's XT. they sell both the std colors and there XT colors
http://www.xtackle.com/Reef-Runner.aspx?gclid=CLq37OOBxqsCFcYKKgodxixr1Q

Jeff's sells the std and XT colors
In Ohio the Happy Hooker or Fishermens Warf both are well stocked in 
both the std, and XT colors and they even have limited run special colors some times.

And I believe BP also sells the std. and XT colors as well

Mixed Veg., Pink panties and Pink Lemonade are all reef runner colors
there also the colors for spoons as well

One of the things that made Reef Runners so successful besides that 
beautiful wobble was that they painted the lures in the same colors of the most popular spoons that chatter capt's used on lake Erie
So, there's allot of colors that can also be bought in spoons and these days even blades for the crawler harnesses

In the fall
If your going to hit Huron. The hint would be 
Think Pink.


----------



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanx ManxFishing, info was excellent! Found "pink panties, mixed veggies, and pink lemonade"! A search for nascar came up empty! They have a tremendous volume of colors! The bright and iridescent colors were too many for me to choose from! They have a new color for this year called "hot mess" that really looked good! May try that too! Great sites! Thanx for the heads up!!!


<&bull{{><


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Bill4bass,

I'd think Nascar in a Reef Runner is new. 
I've yet to see them for sale

But here's a link to Michigan stinger spoons
Nascar is SH247, So you can at least see the color
http://www.walleye.com/walleyetacklestore/images/advancetackle/stingercolorsp4.htm


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Reef Runners are great baits, just make sure you tune them!


----------



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks all for the tremendous help you have all given me!! This site has been fantastic on answering my questions on the topics I have enquired about! Looking forward to loading the boat with some quality walleye now!! Thanks!!!


<&bull{{><


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Bill4bass said:


> I am getting ready to do some trolling for walleye in a few very accessible locations on Lake Erie and am planning on using planer boards with crankbaits and nightcrawler harness with small spinners! Am I correct in my choices and is there anything else that can be used at this time of the year? Thanks, Bill
> 
> <&bull{{><


 
to answer your main question yes try hot"N" tot's from storm lures i find oranges and gold's work good on erie this is on your rigger rod's. how we did it is attach a weight to the line to get it further down like 1/2 to 1 oz.and troll about 2.2 mph we use drift socks to control the motor speed one on each side of the boat. 

the best way i find to fish eye's is on a crawler harness with a bottom bouncer . of about 1/2 to 3/4 oz use floating inflated minows or worms blown up with a worm blower. attach crawler harness to the bottom bouncer and bouncer to main line. we use to drift by the power plant go out and drift back in. i think you got to stay a mile away now cause of 9/11. it use to be good cause your not running the motor all the time and just let the wind blow you around the lake a bit. drfit fishing a crawler harness. if you do not have to stay a mile away go for it i would find out first before you do it coast guard would know could e mail them. we put in at erie metro park usaly and fish the nuclear power plant from there. use to be good cause of the warm dischage water from the plant we even ice fished out there to. wish ya best of luck.


----------



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

I was just out there last weekend and caught a fairly good amount of perch! The power plant is off limits and it is well marked off with white markerbuoys. We were told if we cross the white markerbuoys that we would have an immediate visit by the Coast Guard! Thanks for the info though! Another possible alternative for putting some walleye and perch on the table!!! I do have another question! Is there much use of leaches on Lake Erie? I go to Canada once a year and the number one bait where I go is almost always leaches! Just wondering?!?! 


<&bull{{><


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ya usaly leaches work in canada because there lakes are loaded with them at least were i go they are. and fish tend to ignore them in smaller lakes loaded with eyes and pike and leaches. i think i cought a michigan out of door show were they were using leaches for eyes on erie that was years ago i am sure they will work to this day a lot of people will blow of leaches with worm blowers too. you never know if they will work. thats why it's called fishing not catching.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Leaches work for Walleye
But there more or less fished on slip bobbers

On Erie
It's spinners or cranks
Big lake, So you can cover allot of water trolling


----------

